# Lockable FutureShock?



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I was watching Paris Roubaix today and it seems the pro racers now have the possibility to lock or unlock the FutureShock. Saw Sagan lock his just after Carrefour de l'arbre I think.

Does anyone knows if this will make it to consumers?


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

I doubt it will trickle down to the consumers... Since lots of the "pro stuff" are one offs. Pretty sure if Sagan had the choice, he would rather ride the Tarmac over the Roubaix. But since Sagan is a sponsored rider (paid big $$ to ride Specialized) and Specialized is here to sell bikes, Specialized made Sagan ride the Roubaix over the Tarmac. To prove to the cycling community that their slogan is indeed true, "smoother is faster". Afterall, the riders are racing the Paris - Roubaix. And it makes a logical marketing sense for the 3x UCI Champ to ride the new "Roubaix" to the finish line, with or without the FutureShock working as it should.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

It still cracks me up that Hayman won in 2016 with a Scott Foil vs a Solace (their endurance platform at the time) or even an Addict.

"Racers gonna race. Marketers gonna market."


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> "Racers gonna race. Marketers gonna market."


So true. Especially when it comes to disc brakes. Other than mtn/cx, majority of the pros are still on rim brakes. But for the manufacturers, they seem to be forcing their consumers into purchasing discs. If it ain't broke. Don't fix it!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

They also make a rim brake roubaix they won't sell to consumers (Boonen was on it last year and Sagan won on one this year).


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

taodemon said:


> They also make a rim brake roubaix they won't sell to consumers (Boonen was on it last year and Sagan won on one this year).


yup. strictly for the pros... which i am sure your LBS can source some parts to make it work...


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Unless you plan on drilling out the disc frame to accept rim brakes (not even sure if the rear of the disc bike has a brake bridge in the rear, you really need a whole different frame so not really a LBS fixable issue.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

taodemon said:


> Unless you plan on drilling out the disc frame to accept rim brakes (not even sure if the rear of the disc bike has a brake bridge in the rear, you really need a whole different frame so not really a LBS fixable issue.


i take that back... Silly me forgot all about the rear brake... looks like the pro "Roubaix" is completely different than the "store bought" ones... The Pro has direct mount rear brake, similar to the Tarmac. Possibly using the Tarmac's front fork for the direct mount brake for the front?

Could the pro "Roubaix" be a frankenstein mashup between the Tarmac and Roubaix?!


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

eugenetsang said:


> i take that back... Silly me forgot all about the rear brake... looks like the pro "Roubaix" is completely different than the "store bought" ones... The Pro has direct mount rear brake, similar to the Tarmac. Possibly using the Tarmac's front fork for the direct mount brake for the front?
> 
> Could the pro "Roubaix" be a frankenstein mashup between the Tarmac and Roubaix?!


Can't use the Tarmac fork with the FutureShock. Those forks are completely different (shorter and wider steering column in which the FS slides).


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

The rim brake roubaix is its own bike, frame and fork no frankenstein mashup involved, and available only to the pros. If I was interested in a roubaix I would want a rim brake version, and the fact that it actually exists in rim format, just not for sale, would probably upset me as it likely will when the situation repeats itself with the next venge which I would actually be interested in.


----------

